# A Hybrid?



## linwin3000 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello,

Due to extreme space limitations I`m building a small 2-way that is perhaps a little odd! Perhaps you guys can help me with it. The cabinet is 42" high by 11" deep by 8" wide. In the upper 16 liter volume there will be a 5 1/4" 2-way system and in the bottom 30 liters there will be a 8" svc 4 ohm woofer that should come on at about 40 HZ and roll off at 100 hz due to a 12DB 2nd order filter. The upper 2-way should roll on at about the same 100 hz and continue on up. Question! Should the bottom woofer be mounted on the front baffle or one of the two side baffles? I read somewhere that it would not be good in this type of layout to have the bottom woofer mounted on the front plate. Can anyone comment on this question?
Thanks
Richard


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

linwin3000 said:


> I read somewhere that it would not be good in this type of layout to have the bottom woofer mounted on the front plate.


Did they have a reason as to why it was a problem? :huh:


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

All I can say is it will sound better mounted on the front panel. The only reason for mounting on the side would be to support a driver with a larger diaphragm. That said, a larger driver should sound better...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

In the case of space limitations on the baffles, you can always use a unit like this or this.


----------



## linwin3000 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, I see what you are saying, makes perfect sense! The two examples given would work perfectly but alas that money thing pokes it`s ugly head out there! I`m on quite a tight budget here, and here`s what I`m thinking. I really need output down to 40 hz or so, and I would like a 4 ohm driver. The Dayton 6 1/2" shielded 4 ohm driver looks to fill the bill. In a ported box my software shows an FB of 40 hz and the driver has a rep of strong low end performance, and as a bonus it is shielded. The price also is right. I notice also that Madisound has the Silver Flute 6 1/2 shielded 4 ohm driver on sale for 25.00. Anyone have other ideas?


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Is there a reason why you want a 4 ohm woofer/subwoofer? Are you planning to power the bass unit with a plate amp, or run it off of the speakers input via the crossover unit and run the whole 3-way as a 4 ohm speaker?


----------



## linwin3000 (Sep 29, 2007)

No plate amp. I have two second order 100hz crossovers just laying around and begging for use. The inductors are low dcr (.45 ohm) and are the right numbers for a 4 ohm 100hz passive c/o. I would cross the lower woofer over to the 100 hz c/o and run a cap inline to the upper 2-way at about 70-80 hz. Just like it was always done before plate amps came along. This gives the lower woofer a little more dcr to deal with but I`ve got that exrta resistence factored into the design anyway. I feel that the Dayton drivers are to be the choice, the room is small and the towers must be right next to the TV. This setup should fill the room up and at least give me the 40 hz I want 
Thanks, Richard


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Is the midbass/tweeter portion going to be a 4 ohm configuration too? If it's going to be 8 ohm it makes the calculations for the crossover points a bit more compicated to match the efficiencies, and match baffle step response, etc etc.


----------



## linwin3000 (Sep 29, 2007)

I see what you mean. The 5 1/4 mid woofer has an efficiency of 86 db and the Dayton driver is almost 92db, quite a difference! I realize one can make up the difference but I much prefer to start out with more even efficiencies. Even with most all things being equal it is a daunting task to design a system that comes out even somewhat musical and smooth. So, with these thoughts in mind, I think I`ll forget about the lower woofer and concentrate on the 2-way system. Get out my trusty test cd and slm and go to work!
Thanks for the input,
Richard


----------

